# compiz-fuse i rozne problemy :-)

## tytanick

witam, pokusiłem sie na zainstalowanie compiz-fusion

tak więc przy okazji male howto (prawie jak howto  :Smile: 

emerge layman dev-util/subversion

layman -L

layman -a xeffects

w /etc/make.conf dopisujemy: PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/xeffects"

a potem jeszcze w /etc/portage/package.keywords

 *Quote:*   

> x11-wm/compiz-fusion **
> 
> x11-wm/emerald **
> 
> x11-wm/compiz **
> ...

 

następnie emerge compiz-fuse

niestety wykłąda mi się przy emergowania cumpiza:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 11) x11-wm/compiz-9999 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * git update start -->

 *    repository: git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/app/compiz

 *    local clone: /usr/portage/distfiles/git-src/compiz

 *    committish: master

>>> Unpacked to /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-9999/work/compiz-9999

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-9999/work/compiz-9999 ...

 * Applying compiz-no-gconf.patch ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-9999/work/compiz-9999' ...

 * Running aclocal ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Running libtoolize --copy --force --automake ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                                                                                 [ !! ]

 * Failed Running autoconf !

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-9999/temp/autoconf-31425.out

!!! ERROR: x11-wm/compiz-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1637:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 983:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  compiz-9999.ebuild, line 53:   Called eautoreconf

  autotools.eclass, line 95:   Called eautoconf

  autotools.eclass, line 165:   Called autotools_run_tool 'autoconf'

  autotools.eclass, line 218:   Called die

!!! Failed Running autoconf !

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-9999/temp/build.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects'
```

WIE KTOS OCO CHODZI ?  :Smile: 

dokłądny błąd:

```

***** autoconf *****

configure.ac:150: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_GCONF_SOURCE_2

      If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow.

      See the Autoconf documentation.

```

hehe udało mi sie znaleźć proste rozwiązanie

emerge gconf

i tyle  :Smile: 

----------

## msch

mi sie wydaje, ze jakas konkretna wersje autoconfa potrzebuje

----------

## Sochu

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/xeffects"
```

U mnie nie robiło, więc wpisałem tak:

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects"
```

Odnosnie błędu z autoconfem emerge gconf pomogło  :Wink: .

----------

## msch

nie lepiej dac do make.conf

```

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

```

?  :Smile: 

----------

## tytanick

jeżeli ktos ma problem z taskbarem w kde to dodaj aplet "Pasek zadań - compiz" wszystko bedzie ok,

 umnie juz pod kde wszystko dziala, efekty, skroty klawiszowe i poprawnie pokazuje mi pulpity oraz pasek zadań także jest GIT  :Smile: 

----------

## Qlawy

chciałem sobie zainstalowac tego compiza-fusion, ale z tego co widze to wymaga gtk, co lepsze, czy jest flaga -gtk czy gtk to on i tak chce to instalować. Przerabiałem ebuilda, ale coś mi nie wyszło ;/ Dlatego jakby ktoś zrobił zeby compiz-fusion dzialał bez gtk (o ile to mozliwe) to by było bardzo fajnie

----------

## no4b

Podobno możliwe... też czekam.

----------

## kneczaj

Wątpię, żeby to było możliwe. Pamiętam, że gdy używałem beryla i jakiś program mi się zawiesił to właśnie beryl wyświetlał okienko w gtk, że aplikacja nie odpowiada. Więc aby compiz-fusion był bez gtk musieliby zrobić wersję tego okienka w qt, albo jakoś skorzystać z okienka kwin'a.

----------

## no4b

Z tego co wiem to sam beryl jako taki nie był zależy od gtk tylko konfigurator beryla. W compiz-fusion jest dostępny konfigurator dla KDE.

----------

## manwe_

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

> chciałem sobie zainstalowac tego compiza-fusion, ale z tego co widze to wymaga gtk, co lepsze, czy jest flaga -gtk czy gtk to on i tak chce to instalować. Przerabiałem ebuilda, ale coś mi nie wyszło ;/ Dlatego jakby ktoś zrobił zeby compiz-fusion dzialał bez gtk (o ile to mozliwe) to by było bardzo fajnie

 

```
$ equery d gtk+ | wc -l

103
```

Czy unikanie gtk+ ma jakiś sens?

----------

## Qlawy

jasne ze ma, to jak syzyfowa praca, ale wole nie mieg szpanerskiego compiz-fusiona niz miec gtk+ w systemie. Proste...

----------

## pigi

Witam

ale o co chodzi z tym 'gtk w systemie'? Co w tym takiego złego?

Nieraz czytam jakies wojny a'propos tego [qt i gtk] i sie dziwie jak to ludzie moga sie pogryzc o to.. Prosze, oswieccie mnie z czym to sie je <:

----------

